# Mystics' multi-mayhem madness



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I abandoned my old journal because I was just complaining and I didn't think it was fair.

I go by mystic in most of my online communities, but my given name is Tamara  I'm 25, have a daughter who was born in 2015, she's the light of my life ^^

My 3 dogs are all small, a toy poodle, 6 yrs, a teady bear ( Maltese x shi tsu) ,5 yrs,and the 3 year old puppy that result, ed. My 5 cats are mom, and daughters, 3 of the four daughters were supposed to find homes but I refused to send them to the pound when no one wanted them. The other is my little ' I've adopted you human' baby XD

My fish start with my goldfishs, expanded to guppies, then corydoras, white clouds, bettas, and my newest my little puffers. I used to keep Ghost shrimp, and I am now breeding mystery snails ^^ I'm eventually going to get killifish and a pair of bettas Hendra 

I also have a fog, I absolutely love reptiles but have never been able to keep one. Most of my family are afraid of reptiles and amphibians XD so I'm going to be getting a pair of leopard geckos, and much later a ball python or two

I also breed feeders! I've kept mealworms for years and recently started my super worm could colony! I used to raise crickets but couldn't keep up with them while I was pregnant x.x NOT going to work! 

I'll start by slowly introducing everyone, I can't get 50+ critters in one post! I might even see if my SO will let me get a picture of him ^^ he deserves some recognition too!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Omg.... I woke up to 4 chewed air lines! My silver short hair kitty Noodles loves anything plastic and has been on a rampage with my hoses x.x 
I'm so VERY glad I bought 200 feet of hose a couple of weeks ago!

Here's noodles!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol that face! "Um...did you need something mom?"


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol yeah I know XD 
The worst part about her obcession? She's up all night chasing a plastic safety ring around the kitchen -_- I think she chewed my hoses Because I threw away all her 'toys'


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while! I've been so sleepy T.T

I'm going to be house sitting for my mom, and guess what? The babies are going with me x.x I am probably going to have a couple of males staying in jars after the 45 minutes in a a cooler in the dark but I really don't mind

I figured it was time to show off my beautiful little girl and one of my other kitties ^^
Here's my daughter Malia and my silver long hair Kiki


----------

